# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Is there a site where I can watch/download American movies dubbed in Russian?

## DJ_S

or may be buy them online in a store that delivers worldwide?

----------


## delog

В Контакте | Добро пожаловать is the main pirate site in Russia. There you can find everything you want.

----------


## Ramil

> or may be buy them online in a store that delivers worldwide?

 www.rutracker.org

----------


## it-ogo

rutracker.org is the main Russian pirate torrent tracker.
For legal DVDs there is biggest online shop Интернет-магазин OZON.ru - книги, видео, музыка, софт, электроника, dvd. Купить книги, книжный интернет магазин, книги почтой

----------


## kidkboom

> В Контакте | Добро пожаловать is the main pirate site in Russia. There you can find everything you want.

 It looks like one needs to be invited to VK to join? A friend tried to invite me but says the invitation failed.. Apparently it links to your mobile number? Is there any way of getting into VK or is it impossible b/c I'm US?

----------


## delog

Hm... indeed. Apparently it is a new feature against the spammers. I know nothing about linking to mobile since I've registered a long time ago, but vkontakte tries to become a world-wide social network (haha) and they created a new domain: vk.com. So, obviously, there is a way to get into VK for foreigners, but I don't know how.

----------


## Miranda23

Maybe in this site you will find that you looking ::  https://www.choose.tv/tv-online-from-russia

----------


## gedeon.sword

> Is there a site where I can watch/download American movies dubbed in Russian?

 *
American movies in Russian (legally)*  https://kino.1tv.ru/amediatekahttps://www.ivi.ru/movies/foreignhttps://kino.mail.ru/cinema/online/usa/Новинки кино смотреть онлайн: новые фильмы и сериалыПопулярные фильмы - СШАhttps://www.amediateka.ru/popup/films

----------

